# Playing Bridge in Dubai !!!



## khaled Hassan (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello boys and girls:

Anyone wants to play or learn bridge based in Dubai ???

I'm arranging a nice game every Sunday and Wednesday here in Dubai at the Novotel hotel next to Diera city center. 

If interested contact me 050510561 and you can play in a competing environment.


----------



## Bridgeur (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Khaled,

The number you provided is missing a digit. Are you still arranging a game, would be interested in joining. 

thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try posting on the Dubai forum with a valid phone number and you may have more luck.


----------

